# air lunaire



## maria vecchi

Cette expression se trouve dans la phrase qui suit:
son humour ou son charme indolent, son air lunaire de bel indifférent lui permettaient d’interpréter non seulement des personnages passifs
que j'ai traduit comme ça:
il suo umorismo o il suo fascino indolente, il suo atteggiamento distante da bello e indifferente gli permettevano di interpretare non soltanto dei personaggi passivi

Par contre, je trouve lunaire utilisé comme ça quelques pages après:
xxxx prête sa candeur à ce personnage lunaire qui, obsédé par un problème sans solution, finit par se jeter de son balcon
Dans ce cas, je pense qu'on peut maintenir le même mot:
xxxx presta il suo candore a questo personaggio lunare il quale, ossessionato da un problema che non ha soluzione, ...

Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

De langue maternelle française, je ne vois pas de raison de ne pas utiliser "lunare" pour les 2 cas. Mais en tant que madrelingua italiana, vous avez forcément une notion plus fine de ce terme italien... la décision vous revient...


----------



## maria vecchi

Merci @LesCopainsd'abord, j'espérais entendre l'opinion de quelque personne bilingue, c'est-à-dire qui ait la même maîtrise du français e de l'italien. Je suis sure dans le deuxième cas, mais il faut trouver une traduction moins transparente dans le premier.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Tout à fait d'accord !


----------



## Aliph

Che ne diresti nel primo caso di dire “la sua aria trasognata/assente”?
In quanto a “bel indifférent” mi fà pensare al termine medico “la belle indifférence” atteggiamento attribuito nel passato alle personalità isteriche.

*La "belle indifférence"* ou apparente insensibilité à la gravité des symptômes : l'hystérique a beau présenter un symptôme grave comme une cécité brutale, elle s'en fiche complètement.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Bonjour,
dans le contexte de la phrase ci- dessus, l'adjectif "lunare" ne veut rien dire en italien...


----------



## lorenzos

Ma no @Olaszinhok , può voler dire distaccato, indifferente, distante, lontano, vago, superiore, blasé... e qualche ricorrenza si trova:
"Con _la sua aria lunare_, guarda stupito le nuvolette di vapore che gli escono dalla bocca a ogni respiro." 
"Con _la sua aria lunare_ e delicata, con quella discrezione cerimoniosa, che sembra volere nascondere tutto di sé"


----------



## Olaszinhok

lorenzos said:


> Ma no @Olaszinhok , può voler dire distaccato, indifferente, distante, lontano, vago, superiore, blasé... e qualche ricorrenza si trova:



je n'ai jamais trouvé/lu cette définition du terme "lunare" dans aucun dictionnaire italien.

lunare in Vocabolario - Treccani

En fait, on trouve un peu tout et n'importe quoi sur internet. En tout cas, je me trompe peut-être


----------



## maria vecchi

Aliph said:


> Che ne diresti nel primo caso di dire “la sua aria trasognata/assente”?



bello, trasognato, me lo ricordo per il futuro, grazie!


----------

